# Kessil A150w amazon sun 6700k review



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Moved to MFK.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

It is all right, but don't limit yourself, there are, and will be more to choose from, price will play a big factor if there is no major flaw on circuit design and they all use the cree led bulbs.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are always coming out with new and better technology. Faster cheaper and smaller. I don't think this uses a Cree led though, and the "dense matrix led chip" is the whole reason I wanted to give this a shot because it is NOT like most fixtures using multiple LEDs in 1w or whatever. It's like a bunch of tiny LEDs pushed super close and driven to 32w


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

heres a couple shots


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

cell pic of the dense matrix led... doesnt show the different colirs but i think their website has a closeup


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I would just buy a par30 or par38 high output, 40(or 30) degree beam angle led bulb at 5500k, and find an adjustable arm work shop lamp or a track light fixture to use.

much cheaper, and same result.
remember non of the aquarium product supplier make their own bulbs, all re-branded daylight bulbs...


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Does are very similar to the H150 which can cover a 2x2 area for regular plant grow if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes they make red and magenta grow lights also. Wow I don't feel any love for these? Hmmm. I was looking into par38 LEDs but I figured id need at least 4, and had a hard time finding nice led bulbs in the right color.

Also the argument of this isn't a special led made by kessil is useless. Go ahead and contact dicon about buying one, minimum order of 1,000 chips. Nobody else is making a dense matrix led right now and I've read 3 attempts to DIY this led and none were close. You can build the ecoxotic led cannon, since it's just a single 100w led, which can be purchased relatively cheap.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.diconled.com/dense_matrix_led/dense_matrix_led.php
And 
http://www.kessil.com/about/dense_matrix_led.php

Before anyone else says they are Cree LEDs or the same as par30/par38. 

I've used marine land, beams work, evo, and 2 custom led fixtures. I research a lot about the newest LED technology and I believe this is something nobody else is offering that is interesting. Maybe take a second and do your own HW before you chalk it up to another Cree holder, or say it's overpriced. (ecoxotic par38 is about 100 for just 1 bulb)


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

I really love the Kessils because they're unobtrusive and for the folks who like the rimless look they really lend itself to keeping it tidy. I've seen them running on 150 gallon reef systems and we have an Amazon Sun running on a 30" planted tank. Very clean beautiful look and you can't beat the shimmer affect of LEDs outside of metal halide (the electric company's smiling right now).


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

by the way Brich I like the tank, is it a Deep Blue rimless?


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes and THANK YOU I'm not the only one with one of these. I'm trying just that one over the 57 because i want a dim backwater setup and only ferns and anubias, but I was expecting to have to add a 2nd, I don't think this is the case. If only the gooseneck was a bit longer i could mount it up a bit higher and get it perfect, as you can see when I angle it toward the back the best I could get was a dark corner in the top, but it's small and doesn't bother me yet


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

the goose neck is somewhat limiting. I can see mounting it off of some kind of decorative L-bracket on the wall and raising the height that way. It's a great looking light though. We have some of these that can be linked to a controller now too. I like the ability to control the daily intensity other than just off or on. LEDs kick butt.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe try mounting it in a corner orientation and direct it out across the tank, create like direction sunlight with it.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

1. why so many experts all of a sudden?
2. why all short timers(identically Mar 2013) appear to be have the kessil but not other brands?
3. are we talking about the actual wattage of the Par30 or Par38 high output led bulbs, or it is wattage reference as HALOGEN EQUIVALENT?, 
4. There is a reason I mention CREE, DO SOME RESEARCH.
5. You know that you can put the Kessil banner as a sponsor on this forum, through the right channel, do you?
6. If you get caught shilling on a public forum, it is going to be really bad for the products that you want to promote, even if they are really good quality.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

CREE 
&
LED

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-emitting_diode


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

1. Ok yes I'm new to this forum and apparently it was a mistake. I'm much more active on monsterfishkeepers, as I'm just venturing into planted setups.
2. If you are looking for a quality clean looking led cannon, it comes down to ecoxotic and kessil. "dense matrix LEDs" appear at least to my "noob" research seem very promising. 
3. Yes I understand it is a 32w light with similar light output to a 150w metal halide hence a150w. Their 350/360 series also are not 350/360w but the equilivent.
4. I've built 2 fixtures using Cree LEDs and they are very good LEDs, don't tell me to research, I'm not the one coming across as an ignorant fool.
5.as previously stated I do not work for them and have no interest in paying their sponsorship, this was a review of a product i was impressed by.
6. As stated before I don't work for them.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> 1. why so many experts all of a sudden?
> 2. why all short timers(identically Mar 2013) appear to be have the kessil but not other brands?
> 3. are we talking about the actual wattage of the Par30 or Par38 high output led bulbs, or it is wattage reference as HALOGEN EQUIVALENT?,
> 4. There is a reason I mention CREE, DO SOME RESEARCH.
> ...


1. I have previously praised other brands in other threads. 

2. I don't work for Kessil, but I can certainly praise them from my personal experience.

3.These forums are for people who are interested in specific products to share their experience hence the title of this thread. If I wanted to post a banner to advertise I would certainly have done it and then put a post in every single thread shoving it under peoples noses.

4. Having an opinion doesn't make one an expert. I've never technically posted anything about LEDs or any other product. That happens here enough from people that actually know what they're talking about.

5. I have had the pleasure of working with MANY brands of equipment having worked around the retail end of the industry for over 30 years and being an avid hobbyist since I was a kid. So getting technical is interesting and all, but I know brand names are usually just labels, smoke and mirrors and all that dazzle, and many many people have success by being practical, some experimentation, ingenuity, AND personal taste.

6. I guess if I had more posts I wouldn't look like a noob. But that's only to THIS site. :icon_smil

Have a wonderful day. Thanks for shopping.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wanted to say I was enjoying the thread and I learned something new today.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Just wanted to say I was enjoying the thread and I learned something new today. I didn't know until now that one's post count is equivalent with one's experience and familiarity with a piece of equipment. I guess you have to first become a forum member and make posts in proportion to your experience in the hobby.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> Just wanted to say I was enjoying the thread and I learned something new today. I didn't know until now that one's post count is equivalent with one's experience and familiarity with a piece of equipment. I guess you have to first become a forum member and make posts in proportion to your experience in the hobby.


gold.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

lol at the timing


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

at what point am i not an algea grower and a knowledgeable planted forum specialist? membership time or post count? (real world experience does not apply)


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont think he's coming back after getting owned.

with that said kessils are very nice leds and very strong for something so small.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Brich999 said:


> at what point am i not an algea grower and a knowledgeable planted forum specialist? membership time or post count? (real world experience does not apply)


Post count, so get after it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

And I'm thinking I was a bit too sarcastic in my earlier post and could have made my comment in a better way. My apologies to everyone in the thread and I will edit my post.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nikonD70s said:


> i dont think he's coming back after getting owned.
> 
> with that said kessils are very nice leds and very strong for something so small.


I come back, just to show you more options:
track light fixture.









Par38 high output LED bulb, soft daylight, 24watts, 120watts Halogen Equivalent, 40 degree beam angle.









it is your task to figure it out how to hang them on top of your big altum tank, if the altums are still there.

BTW, Nikon or Cannon, not really matter, know how to take better pictures is more important than anything else, and the same apply to other topics.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Brich999 said:


> 1. Ok yes I'm new to this forum and apparently it was a mistake. I'm much more active on monsterfishkeepers, as I'm just venturing into planted setups.
> 2. If you are looking for a quality clean looking led cannon, it comes down to ecoxotic and kessil. "dense matrix LEDs" appear at least to my "noob" research seem very promising.
> 3. Yes I understand it is a 32w light with similar light output to a 150w metal halide hence a150w. Their 350/360 series also are not 350/360w but the equilivent.
> 4. I've built 2 fixtures using Cree LEDs and they are very good LEDs, don't tell me to research, I'm not the one coming across as an ignorant fool.
> ...


do you mind if you provide your member id from MFK? I am not against any real hobbyist but I believe shilling limit the choice and options as well as misleading.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Idrankwhat said:


> 1. I have previously praised other brands in other threads.
> 
> 2. I don't work for Kessil, but I can certainly praise them from my personal experience.
> 
> ...


well, time will tell, I don't against any real hobbyist or Kessil, but both of you are MAR 2013, without anyone knowing more of your role and true intention promoting the Kessil, it is questionable.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

brich I remember seeing a telescopic pendant light stand at the shop too. I'm trying to remember who makes it. From what I remember they weren't expensive at all and would offer a solution to raising your can a little.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Jeff5614 said:


> And I'm thinking I was a bit too sarcastic in my earlier post and could have made my comment in a better way. My apologies to everyone in the thread and I will edit my post.


pm received, really appreciated you edited the previous post.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

same username on monsterfishkeepers. now go flame the rest of the community for "shilling" companies like ada finnex and such. i sell cars not led lights. sorry for trying to help with a review, didnt know product reviews by consumers were frowned upon. ill go sell my nice led for some bootleg track lighting even tho the tank is right next to my TV and ceiling mount will be a huge distraction.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Brich999 said:


> same username on monsterfishkeepers. now go flame the rest of the community for "shilling" companies like ada finnex and such. i sell cars not led lights. sorry for trying to help with a review, didnt know product reviews by consumers were frowned upon. ill go sell my nice led for some bootleg track lighting even tho the tank is right next to my TV and ceiling mount will be a huge distraction.


be creative, there is a lot more methods that you can apply a single Par38 HO daylight led bulb on top of your planted tank, cost much less, it is only $50 a piece of the led bulb that I mentioned.


add:
Track light fixtures, as long as it works with all the Par38 led bulbs attached, there are many style of track light fixtures you can choose from, and not limited to bar to ceiling mounting version.
I will get the Track light fixture and Led bulbs in the future, my tank is 5' long, need at least 3 Par38 led bulbs.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

good for you. what relevence does this have to a review of a kessil a150w that i already bought? u accuse me of "shilling" and cant stop pushing par bulbs on me. who do you work for? have you paid sponsorship for these companies who sell such products? 

i bought a light, had a tough time finding info avout them when shopping so i thought id post a helpful review of a product that impressed me. im not gonna sell it and do DIY. im happy with it and thats why i made this thread. unfortunately there are about 4 real posts and 25 of you challenging me. leave


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

ok i know you know my taste in style and livingroom layout better than i do, but for my needs(medium light, quiet, #1 has to be recessed) this works very well. note especially the relation to the tv. most lights i tested there were far too distracting without building a custom hood which didnt interest me


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Brich999 said:


> good for you. what relevence does this have to a review of a kessil a150w that i already bought? u accuse me of "shilling" and cant stop pushing par bulbs on me. who do you work for? have you paid sponsorship for these companies who sell such products?
> 
> i bought a light, had a tough time finding info avout them when shopping so i thought id post a helpful review of a product that impressed me. im not gonna sell it and do DIY. im happy with it and thats why i made this thread. unfortunately there are about 4 real posts and 25 of you challenging me. leave


calm down, I 've already stated that I don't against another hobbyist and if your review about the product is from a user point of view instead of a middle man or retailer trying to sell the product, is all fine.
and now you can think about the possibility that a planted Monster tank with the track light fixture and multiple Par38 HO led bulbs method, cost much less.
and welcome to the planted tank.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

ya warm welcome. thanks. come over to mfk sometime


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see the tank develop. Do you have a landscape plan? New England has some awesome natural granite.


----------

